# ****Friday Pics****



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Great pics. No wonder why my mom went to college in Vermont!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*pics*

1-5. Pics of my mom & stepdad's '68 Cougar & '67 Mustang (both of which are for sale)
6. My oldest daughter's first trip to the range
7. No lighter on the boat? Time to improvise.
8. One of me from my biker days


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. Cool old F-150 I saw in F'Burg back in September. You dont see many of these on the road anymore. SWB 4x4
2. 2 months old this past Wednesday.
3. This never ceases to amuse me.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Spent the week in Chicago and found a little time to check out the science and industry museum. I recommend it if you are in the area and into science-type stuff. Lots of interesting things but I thought the U-boat exhibit was exceptional.

1) German U-Boat, U-505
2) Pair of MAN diesels in the sub
3) Stern cabin / torpedo room
4) 20mm deck gun
5) Engima machine
6) RAF Spitfire, below it is the biggest model train setup I've ever seen
7) German Junkers dive bomber
8) Couple of depth charges


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dihlon, that track pic makes me want to hit a track day soon. It's finally cooling off enough to enjoy one. Great pic.

These are from last Saturday. I ran my first 5K, and Blue along with Faith got first place in dog and dog's best friend. It was a benefit for the Aggieland Humane shelter, where Faith volunteers. They came back at got me after they finished and we did the last part of mine together. Carl Lewis doesn't need to worry about me taking his crown any time soon, but I did manage 67 minutes. A year ago, walking a half mile would have been too much. Blue loved Aggieland RV park in College Station www.aggielandrvpark.com and was fascinated by just looking out the window. It's the nicest park I have stayed at and very well run.

Happy Friday.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

The big one is Bummer, a 2cool rescue from a lady here on 2cool, the little white one is his new play buddy they get along pretty good.......He likes his new family and home..... he has a big back yard and a friend his size next door that comes over to play... My son and daughter in law took him....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I opened up the Fri Pics and said WOW.. Someone else from 2cool been to one of my Haunts up NE..lol You caught it perfect sunny day at the Summit Mt Washington. Ave is 121 sunny days for the year.


Great Pics Cubera .. Anymore ?


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Reeltime2luke's painting is done! And it looks very nice- seriously I'm thinking about keeping it now  lol


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Last week's cold front from work

http://s3.photobucket.com/user/Atc1man/media/avatars/giantfork.jpg.html



Comfy dawg



Hooked up....



Wed was worth the price of admission



Meat!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmm


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Mont said:


> Dihlon, that track pic makes me want to hit a track day soon. It's finally cooling off enough to enjoy one. Great pic.


Yeah I miss the track, and my bike, BAD. I even got my CMRA license but dropped it all when my wife got pregnant with our second daughter. I was afraid of one day crippling myself and not being able to provide for them.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Game cam in the back yard.
My puppy.
My wife mowing.
A few ladies of the night.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> I opened up the Fri Pics and said WOW.. Someone else from 2cool been to one of my Haunts up NE..lol You caught it perfect sunny day at the Summit Mt Washington. Ave is 121 sunny days for the year.
> 
> Great Pics Cubera .. Anymore ?


Lots

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Broken cross member.
Racking wine
tomatoes wine is ready
Last nights dinner



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My latest Home brew. Lemon grass ginger ale. Very refreshing!!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

1) 29 years ago me and my best roping horse with my lab.
2) 24 years ago with my first boat that I regret I ever sold. I wish I still had that boat.
3) A couple of sailfish we burned out at work that I had a friend airbrush for me and a buddy.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

She wanted to hold them all....:tongue:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Mont said:


> Dihlon, that track pic makes me want to hit a track day soon. It's finally cooling off enough to enjoy one. Great pic.
> 
> These are from last Saturday. I ran my first 5K, and Blue along with Faith got first place in dog and dog's best friend. It was a benefit for the Aggieland Humane shelter, where Faith volunteers. They came back at got me after they finished and we did the last part of mine together. Carl Lewis doesn't need to worry about me taking his crown any time soon, but I did manage 67 minutes. A year ago, walking a half mile would have been too much. Blue loved Aggieland RV park in College Station www.aggielandrvpark.com and was fascinated by just looking out the window. It's the nicest park I have stayed at and very well run.
> 
> Happy Friday.


that is great that you can do that! what is the story to your success?


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Last Friday out of Matagorda aboard the Cha-Ching


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Bike around the Bay this weekend*

Just a heads up, This weekend, Expect some Bike traffic around the bay. 
This is a really cool fundraiser for the Galveston Bay Fondation.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Pics from the Houston Jeep People Run two weeks ago @ High Island.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Me and Red before we left for a long weekend on the scooter...


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

My Wife's first Ling.
Daughter's first time running a Air Boat.
My daughter who's one of the high school mascots doing their "Titanic" pose at the National Night Out party in the park. 
My wife figured out what the stack was for in Jr's truck, he wasn't impressed lol. 
Sunrise from the porch in Lamar, sure is hard leaving there on Sunday's to return to the real world.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Toyota Texas Bass Classic & Strake*

I was privileged to be able to volunteer at the TPWD Outdoor Adventure Area at the Bass Classic at Lake Conroe last weekend. Spent Saturday night with our Scout Troop at Camp Strake (that worked out well). Good times.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Last Wednesday I flew to Chicago, Thursday morning we loaded up the company motor coach and set out for Ironwood Michigan. Twice a year we go to Ironwood, once for ATV riding the other for snowmobile riding.

The coach and trailer are a whopping 83' in length.
This time of year is perfect for seeing the beautiful colors in the Fall foliage.
It was 48 degrees and raining both days we rode, the last day we went nearly 90 miles on the ATV's.
One of the guys brought his date along to ride with us


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/10/11/my4uvu8e.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/10/11/4yqajame.jpg

















Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

From this....










To this.......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

My Daughter said to me she sooooo tired of eating Feech.. That cost her 4 days

Poached Speckeled Trout topped with Maugery Sauce n Boiled Shrimp

Ceveeche

Captain Dave's Stuffed Flounda Page 14 -> http://www.2coolfishing.com/magazine/0102/

Boubilossie

Rosemary Lemon Habenero RedFeech Cuc Andoilee Salad

Polish Veggie Salad

Polska Time Little Poland Martin Rosol Keilbasa and Horseradishes..

Hot Dog on Greely Reef


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

Friday Pics


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Dropping down 1100 feet for Tile Fish. 









Reef Donkey about to be gaffed. 









Two of the three Tile Fish I picked up on the first drop. 









Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

decided to take a look at my potbelly stove. this stove came from the house my dad grew up in and i remember seeing it at my grandma's and always wanted to throw more wood in it and heat tortillas on the steel plates.

anyways, one corner is a little rusted out, not too sure if cast iron can be repaired like that, oh well.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool pics, That last one brings back some memories , When is Strake due to close? When I was in Scouts, That place seemed so far out in the woods. Not anymore.



wisslbritches said:


> I was privileged to be able to volunteer at the TPWD Outdoor Adventure Area at the Bass Classic at Lake Conroe last weekend. Spent Saturday night with our Scout Troop at Camp Strake (that worked out well). Good times.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

6 wheel drive and needed all of them just to get up to the road a couple of weeks ago.


















Family game night, the boys won with some help from my sons bird.


















Went and did a little riding ourselves last weekend.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ducatibilt said:


> 6 wheel drive and needed all of them just to get up to the road a couple of weeks ago.


DUDE!!!! You need to wash those toys!!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Brete said:


> From this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get that bumper painted to match. You will like the look much better. Only should be about $300 or so at a quality shop


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Cool pics, That last one brings back some memories , When is Strake due to close? When I was in Scouts, That place seemed so far out in the woods. Not anymore.


Thanks SG. Yeah. Many memories of Strake. My youth Scouting days were in N. Texas but I have lots of friends, like you, who spent many nights under the stars of Camp Strake as a Scout. I led an hour long plant & animal ID hike Saturday AM. I got to explain to the boys the history of the camp land and what was happening with the camp in the coming years. What a great teaching moment. There are events scheduled there through 2014. One of the rumors is that Crane is looking to build a stadium in the area for a AAA Astros team. Strake Field?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bobbyoshay said:


> Get that bumper painted to match. You will like the look much better. Only should be about $300 or so at a quality shop


Yeah, I probly will. The next thing I run in to will feel the pain!.....


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

trodery said:


> DUDE!!!! You need to wash those toys!!!


You have no idea! 
Let this be a reminder to everyone to make sure and remember to add SeaFoam EVERY FREAKIN TIME to your pressure washer before you put it away!:headknock


----------



## The Patriot (Dec 13, 2012)

Hope you like em....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Took this one last weekend jacking with my buddy that wasn't hunting!!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Alaska*

A few more from Alaska. My pictures aren't the best but I promise you'd see a lot of beautiful scenery if you go.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Pics*

Sunrise on my way to work Cow Bayou 
Large slab of Tuna, Donny Tran caught and shared with me.
The Tuna cut and ready to eat

Freddy


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Got cans? owner told me that when its full to top, it weights 1800lbs. The business next door to my taxidermy shop is a scrap yard. They buy just about anything.

Front porch view in the evening


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Carved pumpkins at Dewberry Farm last weekend. :smile:


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Went offroading in the Taco with my girlfriend.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*My wife and son Gabe*

My son and wife at Pensacola Christian College.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

bubbas kenner,

Beautiful wife, handsome son, and a Christian college! You are a winner! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Watch your step!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ouch


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I found this on the internet an sent to Mills Duncan. Taken in Hereford Texas 1939


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I found this on the internet an sent to Mills Duncan. Taken in Hereford Texas 1939


is that an FFA jacket in the left bottow row of peeps in the center?? lol:flag:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Brete said:


> Yeah, I probly will. The next thing I run in to will feel the pain!.....


Nah, leave it black, that way if you hit anyone, you can just rattle can it.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

*Brick streets.*



dbarham said:


> is that an FFA jacket in the left bottow row of peeps in the center?? lol:flag:










Lots of the towns in North Texas had red brick streets that lasted for decades. Spent several summers in Hereford helping my brother during the wheat harvest back in the sixties. Learn to drive at 12 moving wheat trucks to the main roads. Those gold wheat fields went on for ever! Rode the bus from Corpus to Hereford by myself wen I was 12 for about 20 hours. That is not going to happen today.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

fishing-guru said:


> Went offroading in the Taco with my girlfriend.


that's totally awesome bro, totally. hope you had permission.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Momma and Dad, have no idea when or where, they have been married 65 years and still doing great


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A long time student, Jamey Taylor 2013 Greater Houston Amateur Champion


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

*That is a feel good picture!*



Nwilkins said:


> My Momma and Dad, have no idea when or where, they have been married 65 years and still doing great


:walkingsm Just looking at it makes ya feel good.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

dbarham said:


> is that an FFA jacket in the left bottow row of peeps in the center?? lol:flag:


Good carry. I was surprised the other day when I saw mine still in my closet.


----------

